# Mk4 Extended Lugs. How long is too long?



## SlimMJS (Feb 7, 2004)

If I use extended lugs in my Mk4, how long can they be before causing interference with something behind the face of the hub?

I am adding spacers, and have extended lugs for a thicker spacer than what I own. Will the longer lugs hit anything behind the hub?

Weird question I know. I just don't want to buy new lugs if I don't have to. Thanks!


----------



## boostingti4lyf (Mar 22, 2010)

the rears you dont have to worry about you can run 43mm+ with no spacers and be fine. the fronts only have a certain amount of room till they hit and cant tighten anymore. what size spacers are you running up front. stock bolts are 27mm or so so just add the size of the spacer to 27mm and buy those.(its ok to be off a couple mm's) if the ones you have are too long just cut some off of them. i used an angle grinder to cut them down to size and a bench grinder to take the excess off. didnt need to rethread any and did it for all 20


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

Why not just thread them into the hub until they hit something and count the number of turns. Then you'll know how close you are to hitting "bottom" when you mount the wheels.


----------



## SlimMJS (Feb 7, 2004)

MORE INFO: my extended lugs are 40mm long (which I believe is meant for 10mm spacers), and my spacers are 5mm (pretty small). So I guess the question is: is there 5mm+ behind the hub to use these lugs?

I appreciate your shared wisdom. Thanks all!


----------



## boostingti4lyf (Mar 22, 2010)

they will be too big for the fronts


----------



## SlimMJS (Feb 7, 2004)

boostingti4lyf said:


> they will be too big for the fronts


Really? should I just use the stock lugs? 
there are 11.25mm of thread contact without the spacers
this would drop the contact to 6.25mm (4.16 turns). is that still safe?


----------



## boostingti4lyf (Mar 22, 2010)

SlimMJS said:


> Really? should I just use the stock lugs?
> there are 11.25mm of thread contact without the spacers
> this would drop the contact to 6.25mm (4.16 turns). is that still safe?


honestly i would just cut the bolts you have down by the difference stock lugs and 5mm spacers scare me and 40mm are too big


----------

